# Ashy Thrush (Geokichla cinerea)



## dolina (Nov 5, 2013)

Ashy Thrush (Geokichla cinerea) by alabang, on Flickr

The Ashy Thrush (Geokichla cinerea) is a species of bird in the Turdidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests and subtropical or tropical moist montane forests. It is threatened by habitat loss.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashy_Thrush

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

Settings: 1/100 ƒ/4 ISO 640 500mm

===========

Story behind the photo:

I arrived late in the morning at La Mesa Ecopark to take more photos of the Indigo Banded Kingfisher (IBKF) this time with my father. At the site of the IBKF we saw fellow bird photogs Steve, Professor Reuel and his cousin Speedy who told us that the IBKF has already fed and flew off elsewhere. We chatted a bit talking shop and my father left to look for other birds up the trail. 10 mins later Speedy saw an Ashy Trush (the bird photographed above) so nearing to us that I thought he misidentified it.

What I found unusual was that the Ashy Trush was so out in the open and near a well traveled dirt trail. Taking advantage of the extra light by the bird's decision to forage for earthworms out in the open we pictured the young one there. We were all pleasantly surprised that it decided to jump onto the stick with its prey. My good friend Steve got it with food in mouth, sadly I wasn't. But I did get the shot above. 

Time was Ashy Trush were a very difficult bird to find much less photograph but thankfully with time and people being respectful to the bird they have become more accommodating to people's desire to see them in the eco park.


----------



## Vossie (Nov 22, 2013)

I am jealous for all the great birds you get to see. Much more boring fauna where I live...


----------

